# GSG Offers 5.5-Inch Mighty Hoop For Faster Embroidery Production



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Decrease hooping time by as much as 30% per item with the Mighty Hoop 5.5-inch magnetic hoop, ERP #HOOMH-55, offered by GSG. Stress is reduced on the wrists and hands because the outer ring automatically adjusts for different thicknesses due to magnetic force. Even when used with Carhartt® jackets or tote bags, very little pressure is needed to fasten the hoop to the product. It also reduces hoop burn because of the way it grips the fabric. 

The 5.5-inch size is perfect for adding left chest designs to shirts and jackets and the pockets of tote and duffle bags. The inside dimension of this hoop is 5 5/16th inch (5.30 inches or 135 mm). The sewing area depends on the brand of the machine. It ranges from 4 5/16 inches to 4 13/16 inches (110 mm to 122 mm). Mighty Hoops are available for Tajima, Barudan, SWF, Brother, Melco, Toyota, Happy, ZSK, and Inbro.

The Mighty Hoop can be used with or without a Hoopmaster. If a Hoopmaster is used, an additional attachment for each size hoop must be purchased for proper use.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

